# Billing Interpretations of radiology tests



## cmarcumcpc (Oct 23, 2013)

Can a treating physician bill for an interpretation of a radiology test with an office visit for the professional component?  For example, pt comes in for low back pain, had an MRI ordered by another physician and it was already interpreted by a radiologist, but the treating physician looked at the films and came up with their own interpretation  billed out 99203, 72148-26?  The treating physician is an Interventional Radiologist.


----------



## PalmBeachBilling (Oct 23, 2013)

You need to also add modifier 77 (repeat procedure).


----------



## OCD_coder (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree with PalmBeach, modifier 77 would be correct.

Please be sure the provider documents their own interpretation like a formal reading of that radiology service as if it was performed in the office.  This makes appealing much more successful.  A separate paragraph would suffice from the clinical course of the E&M service.


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 24, 2013)

Agree with the above statements, my doctor reviews some MRI's online and then dictates his E & M along with clinical findings of his MRI review and why he did the review.  Documentation is critical in our field and we need to teach our providers this.


----------

